# Graduated trestle



## punkaccountant (Dec 4, 2010)

What do you recommend I use as a graduated trestle for O27 gauge tubular track? I want it to be high enough in the center that I can run another train underneath.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

punkaccountant said:


> What do you recommend I use as a graduated trestle for O27 gauge tubular track? I want it to be high enough in the center that I can run another train underneath.


you could use these,










called Lionel graduated trestle set.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Plenty of them on eBay, I picked up one for 99 cents and $5 shipping. Mine was in black, but looks just like that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

punkaccountant said:


> What do you recommend I use as a graduated trestle for O27 gauge tubular track? I want it to be high enough in the center that I can run another train underneath.



you want to add a nice hand built? check out David Stockwell a member here. check his profile then click his albums.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4603


CLICK ON PICTURE FOR A LARGER SIZE. DAVE CAN MAKE ONE TO YOUR MEASUREMENTS.


                   ​ 
*HAND BUILT MADE IN THE USA.*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll bet they're more than 99 cents!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Bridges tend to be focal points. Be sure to get something detailed. The cheap plastic piers suck. I know. I have them. 
Here's one by Lionel








And one from Walthers







sorry about the pic


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My simple Lionel layout never graduated. Not smart enough. 

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> My simple Lionel layout never graduated. Not smart enough.
> 
> TJ


Maybe they have a GED for trains:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did ya' notice that there's an ED in GED ?!? 

(I know I'm gonna end up in the doghouse with that one. Sorry Ed, couldn't resist!  )

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Bridges tend to be focal points. Be sure to get something detailed. The cheap plastic piers suck. I know. I have them.
> Here's one by Lionel
> View attachment 5876
> 
> ...



Is that top one Lionel? I never saw those type.





tjcruiser said:


> Did ya' notice that there's an ED in GED ?!?
> 
> (I know I'm gonna end up in the doghouse with that one. Sorry Ed, couldn't resist!  )
> 
> TJ



Whats a GED / do they go with LED's?hwell:


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

Are there plans anywhere for making your own wooden trestles?


----------



## punkaccountant (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks everyone for the help. I went to my LHS yesterday and they discouraged me from the Lionel graduated trestles stating that they weren't stable. I just want something so I could support a bridge and run a train underneath. It sounds like everyone here thinks the Lionel is fine so that's what I'll use. Thanks again.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Is that top one Lionel? I never saw those type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just came up on a Google search. It said it was Lionel.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

SkyArcher said:


> Are there plans anywhere for making your own wooden trestles?


Here's one
http://www.blackbearcc.com/ho_kits.htm#trestle_kits


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Here's one
> http://www.blackbearcc.com/ho_kits.htm#trestle_kits


Thanks for that link! As I already have strip wood coming out of my nose, I figured that I could use them to make a trestle set.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

SkyArcher said:


> Thanks for that link! As I already have strip wood coming out of my nose, I figured that I could use them to make a trestle set.


If you look a David Stockwell's posts. You get a pretty good idea about how it's done.


----------

